# Admit to your "weird" celebrity crushes!



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

What is the most "offbeat" celebrity crush you've ever had? Have you ever "crushed" on a celebrity and, because he/she is not considered conventionally attractive, been afraid to tell anyone about it? Well, you can admit to it here.

I'll go first. My "weird" celebrity crush is (are you ready for this?)...

Steven Spielberg.

I just find him rather cute, especially as he looked from the 1990's onward.















It's a combination of several things, I think: the hair, the nose, and especially the smile. There's a "softness" about him. His apparent emotional openness is something I've always liked, too (I still remember his Academy Award acceptance speech for _Schindler's List_, and how moving it was). I even enjoy his speaking voice. Not a "conventionally" attractive man, perhaps -- but somehow appealing to me.

Okay, I've confessed. Now, how about you?


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm not sure some of you will consider him a celebrity but mine would have to be Evgeni Plushenko. He is just handsome to me and I'm not sure a lot of people would agree with me on that. But oh well. He's incredibly talented, smart, and just a great inspiration to me.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm not sure some of you will consider him a celebrity but mine would have to be Evgeni Plushenko. He is just handsome to me and I'm not sure a lot of people would agree with me on that. But oh well. He's incredibly talented, smart, and just a great inspiration to me. 
View attachment 98534


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

SarahNorthman said:


> I'm not sure some of you will consider him a celebrity but mine would have to be Evgeni Plushenko. He is just handsome to me and I'm not sure a lot of people would agree with me on that. But oh well. He's incredibly talented, smart, and just a great inspiration to me.
> View attachment 98534


I don't know who he is, but -- just from the photo -- I can see the appeal.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Bellinilover said:


> I don't know who he is, but -- just from the photo -- I can see the appeal.


He's a highly decorated Russian figure skater.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Erm...Susie Dent From a UK Quiz show Called Countdown. She also appears in a late night comedy version called Eight out of ten cats does Countdown, on which she once she said the F word. I went all funny!:lol:









Late night version.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

For a time I had an inexplicable adult crush on Betty Rubble of The Flintstones. (I made the mistake of mentioning it at work.). Fortunately I eventually married and real life ensued.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Betty would be my pick from the animated ladies.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

geralmar said:


> For a time I had an inexplicable adult crush on Betty Rubble of The Flintstones. (I made the mistake of mentioning it at work.). Fortunately I eventually married and real life ensued.





Art Rock said:


> Betty would be my pick from the animated ladies.


Well, she does love Bamm-Bamm and his big club.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Klassik said:


> Well, she does love Bamm-Bamm and his big club.


Oh. Awewwghhhh! If only you could see my expression and hear my reaction. Made me laugh though.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

Several months ago, I came across a website that allowed you to download old, out of copyright films. I love the old black and white films from the 1930s and 1940s, so I filled up a 64gb memory stick with them and brought it over to Bavaria with me. Not being into what the Germans call "Krimis", with a few exceptions, I struggle to find much of interest on German television, so it's been a lifesaver. I think I'm developing a crush on Douglas Fairbanks Jr. I'm a sucker for a pair of expressive eyes, even when they belong to someone who'd now be 108 if he was still alive.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm more of a Jessica Rabbit kinda guy but Betty is ok


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I think I can tell you something about weird crushes. Cartoon ladies are still sort of human - how about falling in love with a structure of glass, brick and steel, a concert hall that is, to the point of weak knees and heightened heart rate whenever I am near her. And she is a world-class celebrity, with four million visitors within less than a year after opening (leaving even Castle Neuschwanstein far behind) and 660 000 sold concert tickets.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

I wasn't aware of an "enhanced" Betty:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ I think i still prefer Jessica


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

geralmar said:


> I wasn't aware of an "enhanced" Betty:


Rule 34 (or so I'm told).

I don't have a picture handy, but my once and always love was Betty (Lady) Aberlin on _Mr. Rogers' Neighborhood_. What I wouldn't give for her to tenderly soothe my fears, and affirm my worth, as she did so many times for Daniel Striped Tiger so long, long ago! (Sigh).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

But i could fall for Carla


----------

